# glacier 2 on a 2006 polaris 700 twin



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

I am looking for a good place to purchase this plow. I have found it for $417 plus $54 for shipping. anyone else have any suggestions. I found it at Breese Lawn and Garden in illinois. Thamks brad


----------



## Mack4 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats about the going price. I bought mine at my dealer here in Pa. Mine was 475.00 with a 60inch blade the undercarriage an the other pieces.


----------

